# + ترنيمتك المفضلة



## egyptchristian (23 يناير 2008)

أخوتي الأحباء...
نشكر ربنا ان منتدانا الحبيب غني بكنوز من الترانيم الرائعة والفضل يرجع لكم في هذا.

هدف هذا الموضوع أن يتعرف كل منا على الأخرين من خلال الترانيم المفضلة لكل منا في جو اخوي لذيذ ودمه خفيف حتى نقوي الصداقة والمحبة بين كل افراد اسرة منتدى الترانيم وحتى يشعرأخوتنا الجدد بمحبتنا وبترحيبنا لهم.


----------



## egyptchristian (23 يناير 2008)

*ساعات بحس أني*

أنا هبتدي بنفسي ... رغم أن معلوماتي في الترانيم مش احسن كتير من معلوماتي في اللغة الصنية. :new6:

الترنيمة دي من الترانيم المفضلة لدي اتمنى تعجبكوا

"ساعات بحس أني" ​


----------



## oesi no (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: + ترنيمتك المفضلة*

موضوع جميل 
ياريت الكل يشارك بترنيمته 
وبلاش الشكر والكلام دة احنا عاوزين الترنيمة بس :t33:
بالنسبه ليا انا ممكن احط ترانيم كتييييييييييييير اوى 
ايه رأيك نخليها 3 ترانيم 
فى الوقت الاخير اكتر ترنيمه عجبتنى 
ترنيمة الحكايه 
​


----------



## egyptchristian (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: + ترنيمتك المفضلة*



oesi_no قال:


> موضوع جميل
> 
> ياريت الكل يشارك بترنيمته
> وبلاش الشكر والكلام دة احنا عاوزين الترنيمة بس :t33:
> ...


 
ترنيمة رائعة يا جورج. اصلي بحب النهايات السعيدة. 3 ترانيم بس... يا راجل بحبح ايدك شوية:new6:

ودي ترنيمة من ترانيمي المفضلة يارب تعجبكوا

"عارفك مش قادر ترتاح" ​


----------



## wawa_smsm (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: + ترنيمتك المفضلة*

موضوع جميل جدا .. وأنا عندى ترانيم كتير جدا مفضلة عندى ,وهبدأ بدول:


من غير حدود حبتنى


مبتنساش


أنا جاى ومسنود

​


----------



## egyptchristian (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: + ترنيمتك المفضلة*



wawa_smsm قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا .. وأنا عندى ترانيم كتير جدا مفضلة عندى ,وهبدأ بدول:
> 
> من غير حدود حبتنى​
> مبتنساش​
> أنا جاى ومسنود​


 
Wow... ترانيم اكثر من رائعة. على فكرة ترنيمة مبتنساش" من الترانيم المفضلة عندي أيضاً.أنا أول مرة أسمع ترنيمة "من غير حدود حبتنى" و ترنيمة "أنا جاى ومسنود" والحقيقة ان الترنيمتان رائعتان وأحلى من بعض.


----------



## المرتل هلليلويا (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: + ترنيمتك المفضلة*

موضوع جميل وشيق وانا بحييك من كل قلبي على هاد الموضوع الجميل انا بالنسبة الي في ترتيلة حابب سمعكم ياها لانها بجد جميلو وارجو انها تنال اعجابكم كتير 
http://www.4shared.com/file/32763724/f80e4e57/___.html


----------



## المرتل هلليلويا (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: + ترنيمتك المفضلة*

موضوع جميل وشيق وانا بحييك من كل قلبي على هاد الموضوع الجميل انا بالنسبة الي في ترتيلة حابب سمعكم ياها لانها بجد جميلو وارجو انها تنال اعجابكم كتير
http://www.4shared.com/file/32763724/f80e4e57/___.html


----------



## ginajoojoo (29 يناير 2008)

*ترنيمة عايز منك هدية لفريق كلمة الحياة*

ايه الموضوعات العسل دى
انا عندى ترانيم كتيير جدا مفضلة بس هابتدى بترنيمة جميلة بسمعها اليومين دول كتيير
ترنيمة عايز منك هدية+  +فيديو الترنيمة وعليه الكلمات ​+ ياريت الناس كلها تشارك فى الموضوع عشان الكل يستفاد​


----------



## Coptic Princess (1 فبراير 2008)

*سلام المسيح *​ 

*موضوع جميل وفكره رائعه الرب يبارك *
*حياتكم دايما*​ 
*نا كمان هابتدي بترنيمتين يا رب تعجبك *​ 
*يا من لحضوره نفسي تطيب*​ 
*عمري ما دقت سعاده*​


----------



## madonna samuel (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: + ترنيمتك المفضلة*

*الموضوع رائع و دول ترنمتين ارجو انهم يعجبوكم
بصلاتى اناديك
http://www.4shared.com/file/35972787/e199e64c/bisalati_ounadik.html
عملا جديدا
http://www.4shared.com/file/35971552/356c170e/3amalan_jadidan.html
​*


----------



## فادية (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: + ترنيمتك المفضلة*

تسلم  ايدك  عزيزي 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## egyptchristian (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: + ترنيمتك المفضلة*



المرتل هلليلويا قال:


> موضوع جميل وشيق وانا بحييك من كل قلبي على هاد الموضوع الجميل انا بالنسبة الي في ترتيلة حابب سمعكم ياها لانها بجد جميلو وارجو انها تنال اعجابكم كتير
> http://www.4shared.com/file/32763724/f80e4e57/___.html


 
أنا بحب اسمع الترنيمة دي خصوصاً بصوت فيروز. أشكرك اخي الحبيب.


----------



## febe (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: + ترنيمتك المفضلة*

ترانيم روعة تسلم ايدكم وربنا يعوض تعبكم محبة ​


----------



## febe (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: + ترنيمتك المفضلة*

شكرا جزيلا عالترانيم الحلوة وربنا يعوض تعبكم محبة​


----------



## candy shop (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: + ترنيمتك المفضلة*

شكرااااااااااااااااا لتعبك

جارى التحميل​


----------



## جومان (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: + ترنيمتك المفضلة*

انا عايز ترنمة مالى غيرك ​


----------



## cobcob (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: + ترنيمتك المفضلة*

*فكرة الموضوع ده رائعة
أنا شخصيا هايكون صعب عليا أوى انى احدد أكتر ترانيم بحبها
بس هاحاول أختار

1- ترنيمة "انت اختار" - مارجرجس حدائق حلوان

[URL="http://http://www.4shared.com/file/36962936/737c1136/enta_ektar.html"]http://http://www.4shared.com/file/36962936/737c1136/enta_ektar.html[/URL]
2- ترنيمة "خبئنى حبيبى - ألقيت بألوانى" - زياد شحادة

[URL="http://http://www.4shared.com/file/36963140/63f11419/__-__.html"]http://http://www.4shared.com/file/36963140/63f11419/__-__.html[/URL]
3- ترنيمة "سأدنو منك" - زياد شحادة

[URL="http://http://www.4shared.com/file/36963175/38b6b355/__online.html"]http://http://www.4shared.com/file/36963175/38b6b355/__online.html[/URL]*​


----------



## ginajoojoo (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: + ترنيمتك المفضلة*

انا كمان بحب قوى ترنيمة انت اختار.....بس معلش يا ماريان عدلى اللينكات عشان مش شغالة

+ومن الترانيم اللى بحبها كتيير بردو    ترنيمة امسك بايدى -فريق الحان الرجاء ​


----------



## نشات جيد (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: + ترنيمتك المفضلة*

ربنا يحفظكم


----------



## giny (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: + ترنيمتك المفضلة*

*مرسي ع الموضوع الجميل
ومن احلى الترنيم اللي سمعتها قريب
                                                "احببيتني"
                                         "كل يوم تحت صليبك"
                                          "اين انت يا ربي*"


----------



## egyptchristian (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة عايز منك هدية لفريق كلمة الحياة*



ginajoojoo قال:


> ايه الموضوعات العسل دى​
> انا عندى ترانيم كتيير جدا مفضلة بس هابتدى بترنيمة جميلة بسمعها اليومين دول كتيير
> ترنيمة عايز منك هدية+ +فيديو الترنيمة وعليه الكلمات ​
> + ياريت الناس كلها تشارك فى الموضوع عشان الكل يستفاد​


 
الف شكر يا جينا. دي فعلاً ترنيمة رائعة والفديو بتاعها هاااايل


----------



## ميزوا (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: + ترنيمتك المفضلة*

هو فى ترانيم حلوة كتيرة جدا 
بس الثلاثة اللى فاكرهم اوى هم0000
عارفك مش قادر ترتاح
عالم صعب
علمنى
ربنا يبارككم


----------



## ginajoojoo (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: + ترنيمتك المفضلة*



giny قال:


> *مرسي ع الموضوع الجميل
> ومن احلى الترنيم اللي سمعتها قريب
> "احببيتني"
> "كل يوم تحت صليبك"
> "اين انت يا ربي*"



ميرسى يا جينى على الترانيم واسمحيلى احط لينكاتها عشان الكل يسمعهم

ترنيمة احببتنى 
ترنيمة كل يوم تحت صليبك 
ترنيمة اين انت ياربى 

سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: + ترنيمتك المفضلة*



ميزوا قال:


> هو فى ترانيم حلوة كتيرة جدا
> بس الثلاثة اللى فاكرهم اوى هم0000
> عارفك مش قادر ترتاح
> عالم صعب
> ...



رجاء محبة ياجماعة وضع الترانيم بلينكاتها عشان الكل يستفاد وناخد بركة

ترنيمة عارفك مش قادر ترتاح 
ترنيمة عالم صعب 

مش عارفة يا ميزوا انت تقصد انهى ترنيمة علمنى .. على العموم 
دى ترنيمة علمنى انتظرك يارب 
ودى ترنيمة علمنى اكون 

سلام ونعمة​


----------



## remo_m_m (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: + ترنيمتك المفضلة*

شكرا وجارى التحميل


----------



## febe (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: + ترنيمتك المفضلة*

شكراً جزيلاً وربنا يعوض تعبك محبة​


----------



## rammrommm (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: + ترنيمتك المفضلة*

*ايه الافكار الشديدة دى 

الله ينور والاعضاء رفعيين شوية ترانيم تحفة بجد 

يا جماعة يبقى حد يفكرنى نعمل تمثال فى وسط المندى لصاحب الفكرة 

بالنسبة ليا انا ومن راى المتواضع جدا احب ترنمتيين لقلبى هما اللى رفعهم للمنتدى ولينكهم فى التوقيع بتاعى ويارب تعجبكوا

والف شكر مرة تانية على الفكرة الهايلة دى*


----------



## ginajoojoo (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: + ترنيمتك المفضلة*

انا بموووووووووت فى الترنيمة دى
*عيون سهرانة *​
وميرسى يارمروما على الترنيمتين​


----------



## egyptchristian (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: Re: + ترنيمتك المفضلة*



Coptic Princess قال:


> *سلام المسيح *​
> 
> 
> *موضوع جميل وفكره رائعه الرب يبارك *
> ...


 
Wow... أشكرك أختي الغالية على هذه الترانيم الرائع. انا مش عارف مين اللي بيرنم الترانيم الحلوة ده لكن صوتهم في غاية الروعة. ربنا يعوضك.


----------



## egyptchristian (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: + ترنيمتك المفضلة*



madonna samuel قال:


> *الموضوع رائع و دول ترنمتين ارجو انهم يعجبوكم​*
> *بصلاتى اناديك*
> *http://www.4shared.com/file/35972787/e199e64c/bisalati_ounadik.html*
> *عملا جديدا*
> *http://www.4shared.com/file/35971552/356c170e/3amalan_jadidan.html*​


 
اشكرك أختي الغالية madonna. الترانيم دي في غاية الروعة كلمات وصوت وموسيقى. ربنا يبارك حياتك.


----------



## egyptchristian (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: + ترنيمتك المفضلة*



فادية قال:


> تسلم ايدك عزيزي
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


 
أشكرك اختي الغالية فادية على تشريفك للموضوع. ربنا يبارك حياتك بالخير والسعادة.


----------



## egyptchristian (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: + ترنيمتك المفضلة*



febe قال:


> ترانيم روعة تسلم ايدكم وربنا يعوض تعبكم محبة ​


 



febe قال:


> شكرا جزيلا عالترانيم الحلوة وربنا يعوض تعبكم محبة​


 
الف شكر يا febe على تعليقك الرقيقة. وانا بضم صوتي ليكى وبشكر كل اخوتي على هذه الترانيم الروعة. ربنا يبارك حياتكم ويفرح قلوبكم.


----------



## egyptchristian (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: + ترنيمتك المفضلة*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااا لتعبك​
> 
> 
> جارى التحميل​


 
أشكرك أختي الغالية على تشجيعك بس الحقيقة انا متعبتيش في حاجة البركة في اخوتي اللي بيرفوعوا ترانيم غاية في الجمال. أنا بحمل زي زيك.


----------



## naro_lovely (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: + ترنيمتك المفضلة*

احمممممممم احمممممممممم وانا كمان الترنيمة بجد الى بموووووووووت فيها حاليا نظرا لنفسيتى من الثانوية العامة فبحب اسمعها كتيرررررررر دية للثانوية العامة بس ههههههههههههههههه ياريت تعجبكم نوراااااااااااااااااااااااا​http://www.4shared.com/file/38249455/23ce2ba6/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=512809f7​


----------



## egyptchristian (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: + ترنيمتك المفضلة*



جومان قال:


> انا عايز ترنمة مالى غيرك ​


 
وانا كمان  أحسن مكان تلاقي فيها الترانيم اللي عاوزيها هنا


----------



## egyptchristian (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: + ترنيمتك المفضلة*



cobcob قال:


> *فكرة الموضوع ده رائعة*
> 
> *أنا شخصيا هايكون صعب عليا أوى انى احدد أكتر ترانيم بحبها*
> *بس هاحاول أختار*​
> ...


 
Wow... دول فعلاً ترانيم رائعة وفيهم شوية مزيكا هايلة وخصوصاً تالت واحدة والتانية فيها شوية عود حلوين قوي. هي بس اللنكات فيها http:// زيادة في الأول. شكراً ماريان ربنا يعوضك على الترانيم الرائعة دي.


----------



## ginajoojoo (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: + ترنيمتك المفضلة*



egyptchristian قال:


> وانا كمان  أحسن مكان تلاقي فيها الترانيم اللي عاوزيها هنا



ياسلام يعنى انتو جيتو فى جمل غالين والطلب رخيص
ترنيمة مالى غيرك - سركيس دياربى 
بس ده مش موضوع طلبات متتعودوش على كده :nunu0000:​


----------



## egyptchristian (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: + ترنيمتك المفضلة*



ginajoojoo قال:


> انا كمان بحب قوى ترنيمة انت اختار.....بس معلش يا ماريان عدلى اللينكات عشان مش شغالة​
> 
> 
> +ومن الترانيم اللى بحبها كتيير بردو ترنيمة امسك بايدى -فريق الحان الرجاء ​


 
فعلاً ترنيمة أكثر من رائعة والموسيقى بتاعتها relaxing جداً وكلماتها حلوة خالص. ربنا يعوضك.


----------



## egyptchristian (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: + ترنيمتك المفضلة*



نشات جيد قال:


> ربنا يحفظكم


 
جميعاً... آمين.


----------



## cuteledia (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: + ترنيمتك المفضلة*

ربنا يزيد محبتكم ويعوض تعبكم ويكللكم بالنعمة دايما
المنتدي ده من احلي المنتديات اللي قبلتها فيه محبة ونعمة ربنا يزيدها ويباركها
يسوع معاكم ويباركم....


----------



## †السريانيه† (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: + ترنيمتك المفضلة*

طوبى لاانقياء القلوب لانهم يعاينون الله
الرب يبارك تعبكم ويزيد المحبه الي بتجمعكم
انتوا  فعلا اولاد المسيح  اولاد السلام 
المجهود ده  دليله انكم  ناس مباركين من الرب يسوع
انا مبسوطة جدااااا لانكم  بتحطوا ترانيم في غايه الروعه
انا في ترانيم  كتيرة بحبها بس مش  بقدر احملها لان النت عندي
بطيئ جداااا كان نفسي اجيبها بس ممكن اقولكم عليها
بحب ترنيمه  اديش صارلي ناطرة  بتاع ليديا شديد
وكمان ترنيمه كذبوا  بترنمها فاديه
وترنيمه جديده اسمها اخبرني 
وترانيم كتيرة تانيه 
بركـــــه ربنا يسوع المسيح معكم وتحفظكم​


----------



## ginajoojoo (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: + ترنيمتك المفضلة*



†السريانيه† قال:


> طوبى لاانقياء القلوب لانهم يعاينون الله
> الرب يبارك تعبكم ويزيد المحبه الي بتجمعكم
> انتوا  فعلا اولاد المسيح  اولاد السلام
> المجهود ده  دليله انكم  ناس مباركين من الرب يسوع
> ...



الصراحة كلامك الرائع ده يا سريانية من نصيب صاحب الموضوع عليه افكار تجنن ..بس للاسف بيغيب عن المنتدى كتيير :t31: صليله :94:
واسمحيلى احط لينكات للترانيم اللى انتى قولتى عليها

قديش صار لى ناطرة - ليديا شديد 
كذبوا - بصوت فاديا بزى 
ترنيمة اخبرنى - شريط غالى عليك ​


----------



## egyptchristian (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: + ترنيمتك المفضلة*

أنا متشكر خالص لجميع اخوتي على هذه الترانيم الرائعة وعلى روح المحبة الجميلة التي تسود الموضوع.

بما اني بقه وطني حبتين أسمحوا لي ان اضع شريط لترانيم وطنية ويارب يعجبكوا

بارك بلادي​


----------



## febe (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: + ترنيمتك المفضلة*

شكرا جزيلا​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: + ترنيمتك المفضلة*

*انا بحب جداً ترنيمة هايدى منتصر ساكت ليه*
*وياريت يا جماعة حد يجيبهالنا وتكون على فايلات *
*four shared*
*لأنها أسهل فى التحميل*
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتكم*
:36_3_11::36_3_11: :36_3_11: ​


----------



## remo_m_m (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: + ترنيمتك المفضلة*



ماريان ابراهيم قال:


> *انا بحب جداً ترنيمة هايدى منتصر ساكت ليه*
> *وياريت يا جماعة حد يجيبهالنا وتكون على فايلات *
> *four shared*
> *لأنها أسهل فى التحميل*
> ...



:download:​http://rapidshare.de/files/38835620/__1587___1575___1603___1578____1604___1610___1607_.mp3


----------



## ginajoojoo (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: + ترنيمتك المفضلة*



egyptchristian قال:


> أنا متشكر خالص لجميع اخوتي على هذه الترانيم الرائعة وعلى روح المحبة الجميلة التي تسود الموضوع.
> 
> بما اني بقه وطني حبتين أسمحوا لي ان اضع شريط لترانيم وطنية ويارب يعجبكوا
> 
> بارك بلادي​



اختيار رائع ..وشريط اروع ميرسى يا egyptchristian ..ربنا يحافظ عليك من كل شر​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: + ترنيمتك المفضلة*



remo_m_m قال:


> :download:​
> http://rapidshare.de/files/38835620/__1587___1575___1603___1578____1604___1610___1607_.mp3


*شكراً ريمو*
*أنا بجد مش عارفة اشكرك ازاى انا بحب الترنيمة دى جداً*
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*
:36_3_11::36_3_11: :36_3_11: ​


----------



## egyptchristian (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: + ترنيمتك المفضلة*



ginajoojoo قال:


> ايه الموضوعات العسل دى​
> انا عندى ترانيم كتيير جدا مفضلة بس هابتدى بترنيمة جميلة بسمعها اليومين دول كتيير
> ترنيمة عايز منك هدية+ +فيديو الترنيمة وعليه الكلمات ​
> + ياريت الناس كلها تشارك فى الموضوع عشان الكل يستفاد


 



ginajoojoo قال:


> انا كمان بحب قوى ترنيمة انت اختار.....بس معلش يا ماريان عدلى اللينكات عشان مش شغالة​​
> 
> +ومن الترانيم اللى بحبها كتيير بردو ترنيمة امسك بايدى -فريق الحان الرجاء ​


 



ginajoojoo قال:


> ميرسى يا جينى على الترانيم واسمحيلى احط لينكاتها عشان الكل يسمعهم​​
> 
> ترنيمة احببتنى
> ترنيمة كل يوم تحت صليبك
> ...


 


ginajoojoo قال:


> رجاء محبة ياجماعة وضع الترانيم بلينكاتها عشان الكل يستفاد وناخد بركة
> 
> ترنيمة عارفك مش قادر ترتاح
> ترنيمة عالم صعب ​
> ...


 



ginajoojoo قال:


> انا بموووووووووت فى الترنيمة دى​​
> *عيون سهرانة *​
> وميرسى يارمروما على الترنيمتين​
> ​


 



ginajoojoo قال:


> ياسلام يعنى انتو جيتو فى جمل غالين والطلب رخيص​​
> ترنيمة مالى غيرك - سركيس دياربى
> بس ده مش موضوع طلبات متتعودوش على كده :nunu0000:​


 


ginajoojoo قال:


> الصراحة كلامك الرائع ده يا سريانية من نصيب صاحب الموضوع عليه افكار تجنن ..بس للاسف بيغيب عن المنتدى كتيير :t31: صليله :94:
> واسمحيلى احط لينكات للترانيم اللى انتى قولتى عليها
> 
> 
> ...


​




ginajoojoo قال:


> اختيار رائع ..وشريط اروع ميرسى يا egyptchristian ..ربنا يحافظ عليك من كل شر​​​


​

صدقيني يا اختي الغالية جينا... مش عارف أشكرك على ايه ولا ايه ولا ايه. حقيقي انتي تستحقي كل خير وأنت مكسب كبير للمنتدى. ربنا يبارك في حياتك وخدمتك ونشاطك ويحافظ عليكي ويفرحك ويحقق كل احلامك.​


----------



## ginajoojoo (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: + ترنيمتك المفضلة*



naro_lovely قال:


> احمممممممم احمممممممممم وانا كمان الترنيمة بجد الى بموووووووووت فيها حاليا نظرا لنفسيتى من الثانوية العامة فبحب اسمعها كتيرررررررر دية للثانوية العامة بس ههههههههههههههههه ياريت تعجبكم نوراااااااااااااااااااااااا​http://www.4shared.com/file/38249455/23ce2ba6/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=512809f7​



naro بجد الترنيمة تحفة وكلماتها والاداء اكتر من روعة
ميرسى ياقمر وربنا معاكى فى دراستك وصدقينى كله عايز مذاكرة نار مش بس الثانوية العامة ..ربنا ينجح كل ولاده ..سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: + ترنيمتك المفضلة*



egyptchristian قال:


> [/CENTER]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



على ايه بس مفيش شكر ولا حاجة ..انت كمان تستاهل كل خير ربنا يباركك بكل بركة سماوية..وميرسى خالص على دعواتك الجميلة ليا​


----------



## wagiherian (31 مارس 2008)

*معظم الكليبات اللي عندي*

إضغط هــــنا


----------



## wagiherian (31 مارس 2008)

*دي مجموعة شرائط هايلة*

دي مجموعة مختارة من الشرايط بتاعتى .. يا رب تعجبكم
إضغط     هنــــــــــــــــا


----------



## ginajoojoo (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: دي مجموعة شرائط هايلة*



wagiherian قال:


> دي مجموعة مختارة من الشرايط بتاعتى .. يا رب تعجبكم
> إضغط     هنــــــــــــــــا



مكتبة تحفة ومجهود جبار بجد يا وجيه ربنا يعوضك ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## elven (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: + ترنيمتك المفضلة*

موضوع اكثر من رائع حقيقية
وانا اقدم ترنيمتي المفضلة للمرنم المفضل
لغير ربنا متروحش لحد لزياد شحادة
http://www.4shared.com/file/40793301/a251ff67/___.html


----------



## jomanah (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: + ترنيمتك المفضلة*

شكرا على محبتكم الكريمه


----------



## Coptic Man (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: + ترنيمتك المفضلة*

ترنيمتي المفضلة حاليا تعالوا يا تعابي

اضغطوا علي الصليب اللي في توقيعي هتتحمل معاكم :94:


----------



## ginajoojoo (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: + ترنيمتك المفضلة*

ترنيمتى المفضلة فى الوقت الحالى اسمعوها هاتعجبكو اوى

عز الالم 

بيرنموها نرمين وهبة ونيفين جمال وماريان اسكندر

لتحميلها  right click + save target as
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## helmut (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: + ترنيمتك المفضلة*

شكرا ........  موضوعك جميل جدا 
انا احب فريق التسبيح جدا وخاصة ترنيمة نفسي بتغنيلك وهى موجودة في اللينك ده 


http://www.4shared.com/dir/5874031/c31eaf5b/Nafsy_Betghaneelak.html


----------

